# Photo Album Page



## shuggans (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was wonderi ng if there is a way I can get a code to put in my html source that creates a photo album page using every picture in a directory? Any help would be great


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 17, 2008)

No, you'd have to use PHP/ASP/Java/Flash/whatever.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 17, 2008)

You could do it in plain html but it would be a rather inefficient way of doing it.
Much better off using a scripting language as Dan suggested.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 26, 2008)

http://westonbuck.com/index3.php

I made the image viewer on here.  All you have to do is edit a .txt file when you upload the new image.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 26, 2008)

shuggans said:


> Hey everyone, I was wonderi ng if there is a way I can get a code to put in my html source that creates a photo album page using every picture in a directory? Any help would be great



This is best done with Flash or PHP.


----------

